

Ask HN: What are the top iphone/android paid apps that you use? - axeman

Hi All,<p>I'm interested in getting data on the iphone/android app usage for HN community.<p>Thank you for your time.
======
adestefan
Reeder is the only app that I have paid for and use consitantly on my iPhone.

------
eapen
iphone/ipad: Mostly Games - AngryBirds, FlightControl

Android: Mostly utilities (so I can try out different ROMs) - TitaniumBackup,
Autostarts, ROM Manager, etc.

